# 3D Popup Karten- und Verpackungsproduktions Firma gesucht



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich hatte mal eine Webseite gefunden von einer Produktionsfirma die so 3D Popup Karten und Verpackung herstellt. Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr an den Namen erinnern.
Auf Tutorials.de war der Link auch mal in einem Beitrag zu finden, leider hab diesen mit der Suche nicht mehr wiedergefunden.
Wenn sich jemand an diesen erinnern kann oder sonst eine Firma kennt die sich darauf spezialisiert hat wäre es nett wenn dieser einen Link posten könnte.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Leola13 (26. Oktober 2007)

Hai,

hast du schon einmal in der Linkliste der mediengestalter geschaut ? Oder bei denen im Forum gesucht ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Sukrim (26. Oktober 2007)

In Richtung Pappe kenn ich eigentlich nur Rondo (http://www.rondo-ganahl.com/DE/Home/) - soweit ich weiß produzieren die alles was man aus Wellpappe nur machen kann...


----------



## Wüst (11. März 2008)

Hallo
Ich hätte dir eine Firma die das machen könnte, jedoch ist eine grössere Stückzahl
erforderlich.
Melde dich doch mal per Mail. bh.wuest@bluewin.ch
Viele Grüsse
Wüst


----------

